# Segmented Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here is my first and probably only segmented bowl. I didn't realize how much time was involved doing these things. I may try a couple more but not till I retire and have time to spend on them. This one is 6" across and 3 1/2" high. It has 4 coats of antique oil and buffed. The first row is cherry on the bottom, next row is cherry/walnut/purpleheart, the next two rows are cherry and the top is cherry/walnut/purpleheart. I made this for the wife for mother's day.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Bernie.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

WOW!!! Very nicely done.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesome work Bernie. It sure does look like a hell of a lot of work. You did well buddy!

Corey


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie once again really nice bowl turning.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Very nice job, very nice indeed. Congratulations on a job well done. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. I just for some reason to do at least one to say I did. Yep there are a few things I could of or should have did different. I have a book on Ray Allen by Dale Nish and will get Malcolm Tibbetts book on segmenting before I do another one. If I decide I want to do more after doing some reading I will for sure make a better cutting jig, a better gluing jig and a glue press for putting the layers together instead of one of my 50 lb weights I use on my weight lifting bench.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great work Bernie, yes they do take a very long time to set up but the results are really worth it.
Well done mate.
Cheers
Pete


----------

